# [SOLVED] Star Wars Empire at War: Forces of Corruption crashes when launching



## Respected Soup

I got a new computer recently,(Will provide list of specs if that may help solve the problem). Anyway, getting on topic, so I installed Star Wars Empire at War and Forces of Corruption from the gold edition set and EaW runs fine. The problem is whenever I launch FoC it gives me the following error:


> Exception!
> An exception occurred. See_logfile.txt and _except.txt for details. Press CANCEL to exit or RETRY to debug


I have searched for both files and they don't exist on my computer. Clicking Retry causes the program to stop working, Windows tries to find the solution and then the only option is to close the program. 
I thought this problem may be fixed by a patch so I got the latest patch from the official website. When I try to run the patch it says that I need to insert the original disc. As far as I know, the disc hasn't been switched or anything.

I can run the original Star Wars Empire at War just fine, it's just Forces of Corruption that refuses to start. 
If anyone knows how to fix this, advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Walter Odim

*Re: Star Wars Empire at War: Forces of Corruption crashes when launching*

Hi there,

Are you running 64 bit? If so, have a look at this unofficial patch. It seems to be a rather common problem for people running FoC on a 64-bit system.


----------



## Respected Soup

*Re: Star Wars Empire at War: Forces of Corruption crashes when launching*

That fixed the problem. 
Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## Walter Odim

Not a problem. Glad I could help!


----------

